# Which brand of canister filter is best?



## turbos73 (Oct 28, 2010)

From what I've read so far, it seems like most people like Eheim, Rena, and Fluval.

This site seems to be the most educated and informed. I would just like to know Cichlid-forum members opinion on the brands and performance.

I have Fluval canisters on 2 0f 3 tanks, but today I bought an Eheim 2234.

What would you veteran fish keepers recommend?


----------



## Kcirred (Feb 6, 2004)

Eheim! I have a 2217 running strong for 9 years


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Please....not another "which canistr is best" thread . There has got to be a least 100 thread that ask this same question and the replys will always be the same . Stick with what works best for you and enjoy . In my opinion......there's not that much of a difference between any of the big three . (Eheim...Fluval...Rena) Only slight differences...so it all boils down to what fits you as the buyer /user.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ford or Chevy? Stick with the 3 mentioned above and you'll be fine. Eheim would probably be the most popular then Fluval and then Rena. All good products however.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Mayo or miracle whip

There is no best, just pick one. I've read so many threads about filters there should be no reason to start another one lol.

Oh and I vote Eheim 2217..... opcorn:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Since it's already started, I love the Fluvals.

That being said, I don't have an eheim to compare to.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Supa, you didn't mention the BEST one------ the C-360!!!

I have used Fluval, Marineland and Rena and to me, the Marineland wins.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

BTW--- Big Als has the C360 on sale now for $103 with shipping, great price! 
I just ordered another two days ago, it will be my third.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a Marineland 350 w/Biowheels.. I wouldn't even give it to my enemy.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Not talking about the magnum 350, I said the C-360, they are totally different Glaneon.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, you said Marineland wins... stated that way, I took it as "brand".

I've been very happy with all my Fluval products.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

60gallon said:


> Mayo or miracle whip
> 
> There is no best, just pick one.


Ummm...poor analogy there. HUGE difference between those two - i like to break it down even farther than that....Dukes or Helmans?


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

You're right....and DUKES all the way! =D>


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i am going to buy a 2217 soon

I like the c series and would own one over a fluval, but the huge downside is no spraybar, and I couldn't find pvc to fit the parts to make one

based on what i've read and personal experience

eheim (reading), rena (experience), c-series (experience), fluval (reading, and not including the fx5) would be my order from best to worst


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> i am going to buy a 2217 soon
> 
> I like the c series and would own one over a fluval, but the huge downside is no spraybar, and I couldn't find pvc to fit the parts to make one
> 
> ...


Ummm, we're talking about mayonnaise here!


----------



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

never had issues with the marine land bio wheels im running the emperor 400 now thing is a work horse as other said its just what works best for you *** owned fluval canisters reina marine land and ehiem but keep going back to the bio wheel


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

It was the 350, which is the Canister... the HOB Emporers I have no (major) issues with (they're not as quiet as some other HOBs, and my 280 is a pain to refill doing a water change (some filters do okay as long as the intake is in the water).


----------



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

ooo i mixed it up with the 350 powerfilter yea the i noticed the prime is a bit of a pain


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Eheim. I have 2 2217's on my 180g tank. I bought them in 1988 and they have been running 24/7 since then. I've changed 2-3 impellors on them over that time. No grinding, rubbing, knocking........just for preventative maintenance. About 10 years ago I changed the rubber O ring that seals the top and lower parts for the same reason.

No leaks ever.


----------

